# Seerose bekommt ständig gelbe Blätter



## Ikulas (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Seerose "Starbright" eingesetzt. Ich schätze mal auf eien Tiefe von ca. 40- 50 cm. Sie treibt auch schön raus. Allerdings werden die Blätter nach nur kurzer Zeit gelb. Was könnte der Grund dafür sein ?
Als Topf habe ich einen ganz normalen Plastiktopf genommen, diesen mit Vlies ausgeschlagen und eine Sand-Lehmmischung eingefüllt. Dazu einen Düngekegel von Werner. War da schon was falsch ?

Ansonsten weiß ich, dass Seerosen kein unruhiges Wasser wollen. Was ich ab und an mache -aber eher selten- ist, den Teich mit dem Wasserbrauser zu befüllen. Allerdings mache ich das dann so, als ob es Regen wäre. Und dabei schaue ich, dass es nicht gerade auf die Seerosenblätter geht. Kann das dennoch ursächlich sein ?

Hat mir jemand vielleicht einen Tipp ?


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose bekommt ständig gelbe Blätter*

Hallo Beate,

werden die älteren Blätter gelb oder auch die ganz Neuen? Wenn nur die älteren Blätter betroffen sind ist das normal, gerade nach den Neueinpflanzen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Ikulas (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose bekommt ständig gelbe Blätter*

Hallo Ina,

es werden in der Tat nur die älteren Blätter gelb und das eben nach kurzer Zeit. Aber gut, dann muss sich die Seerose wohl erst an die neuen Bedingungen gewöhnen.

Danke, dann beobachte ich das einfach mal weiter.


----------



## Ikulas (7. Mai 2014)

Ich krame diesen Beitrag wieder aus der Versenkung. Die Seerose hat 2013, kurze Zeit nach dem Einsetzen in meinen Teich, wunderschön geblüht. 
Inzwischen hat sie ein paar wenige Blätter, die aber regelrecht vergammeln. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass mein Teich sehr klein ist und ich ab und an Wasser zuführen muss, was zur Folge hat, dass die Blätter der Seerose kurzzeitig unter Wasser sind. Letztes Jahr hat ihr das nicht geschadet. Weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass das auch jetzt nicht das Problem ist. Gehen __ Schnecken oder Wasserkäfer an Seerosenblätter ? Von beidem habe ich genug im Teich. 
Gedüngt habe ich die Seerose bereits.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Beate,
meine Seerosen müssen auch mal planschende Kinder und dergleichen erdulden, und sind deswegen noch nicht verkümmert. Aktuell geht es bei meinen Seerosen weder richtig vorwärts noch rückwärts, die eine hat bislang nur Unterwasserblätter getrieben, die anderen nur kleine, dunkelrote Blätter an dünnen Stängeln - also abwarten! Offensichtlich halten sich wenigstens die Seerosen an den Kalender, auch wenn es sonst im Garten nur wenige andere Pflanzen tun ... .


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2014)

Da kann ich Rolf nur zustimmen. Ich habe auch __ Schnecken in meinem Teich, aber da passiert garnichts, nur keine Sorgen machen!

lG
Daniel


----------



## Ikulas (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rolf und Daniel,

gut, dann harre ich der Dinge die da kommen. Dachte nur, ich frag mal, damit ich, sofern nötig, gegensteuern kann.
Aber ich hab Geduld .

Danke !


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2014)

__ Schnecken lieben Seerosen - dort können Sie prima Ihre Eier ablegen - jedenfalls habe ich das festgestellt. Die Blätter anfressen tuen sie dabei aber nicht...behaupte ich nach Beobachtung der Szenerie!


----------



## Ikulas (8. Mai 2014)

An __ Schnecken habe ich aber nur die schönen mit den spitzen Häuschen. Der korrekte Name ist mir gerade nicht bekannt.
Und die gehen -so hoffe ich doch - im wesentlichen nur an die Algen. Und das dürfen sie bei mir sehr sehr gerne .

LG Beate


----------



## Nori (8. Mai 2014)

Hätte da auch mal ne Frage an die Pflanzen-Experten:
Wie lange kann so eine Seerose im Teich bleiben - altert die irgendwie oder stirbt die mit der Zeit ab - mein Monster (der Ballen hat schätzungsweise 60-80 KG) will die letzten paar Jahre nicht mehr recht blühen - sind auch nur noch wenige Blätter an der Oberfläche.
Bis dato hab ich das Teil nur am Saisonende etwas von den fauligen Blättern und Stengeln befreit - gedüngt hab ich nicht - weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wo ich bei dem Koloss so Stäbchen reinschieben soll??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2014)

Hey Nori,

vielleicht ist es eh mal ratsam Deinen "Kolloss" zu verjüngen bzw. zurechzustutzen.
Ich habe aus dem Teich meines PAs mal ca. 7-10 Schubkarren voller Seerosen-Wurzel-Matsch herausgeholt.
Der Teich bestand fast nur noch aus der Pflanze  Habe dann 3-4 schöne Wurzeln mit vielen Rhizomen wieder in einem Behälter eingebracht....noch im gleichen Jahr herrliche Blütenpracht und jede Menge Blätter!
Gruß Bastian


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nori,
ich habe das auch schon wie Bastian gemacht. Nach dem Herausholen der Seerose habe ich das Rhizom geteilt, wobei ich bei meinen beiden mit der Gartenschere an "Engstellen" arbeiten konnte. Die Schnittstellen hatte ich nicht behandelt, wird aber empfohlen (Holzkohle, oder besseres). Die Seerosen treiben nur an den "Wurzelenden" aus, daher habe ich die Stücke nicht zu stark klein geschnitten (bei nur einer "Austriebstelle" wartet man ansonsten recht lang von Blüte zu Blüte). Letztes Jahr habe ich die beiden Körbe (die stehen oberhalb des Grunds in ~50 cm Tiefe) komplett erneuert. Die Seerosen wachsen halt auch über die Körbe hinaus. Hat das Rhizom dann keinen "Bodenkontakt" mehr, kommen deutlich kleiner Blätter. Beim Erneuern habe ich mich an Werners Anleitung gehalten - einen großen Flachkorb (60*40 cm²) voll mit Erde, darüber ein wenig Lehm, darauf leicht beschwert das Rhizom. 
Bei meinen Eltern habe ich letztes Jahr im Sommer ein kleines Stück versenkt - das blühte und trieb aus im selben Jahr wie verrückt, die Blätter waren von Anfang an viel größer als bei mir. Bei mir wachsen die Seerosen deutlich langsamer, aber meiner Meinung nach noch akzeptabel. Die Düngung sorgt spürbar für besseren Austrieb, wirkt aber nicht halb so gut wie "Bodenschlamm". In den braucht man nur einen kleineren Korb zu versenken, und muss sich nicht weiter kümmern (bis die Seerose zu groß geworden ist).


----------



## Nori (9. Mai 2014)

Da muss das Teil also erstmal aus dem Teich - ich hoffe das geht ohne Kran....
Dann soll sich mal mein "grüner Daumen" (= meine Frau) um die Pflanze kümmern - ich bin für die Technik zuständig!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (19. Mai 2014)

Werde jetzt die Sache angehen - hab in Kürze einen Minibagger für ne andere Sache auf dem Grundstück - da werde ich das Monster rausholen.
Wie schaut es mit dem Behälter aus - ausgesprochene Pflanzkörbe für den Gartenteich hab ich mit 60x40 noch nicht gefunden - hat jemand ne Bezugsquelle oder nimmt man da einfach einen normalen Plastikkorb (oder soll man 2 Stck. mit 35x35 verbinden???)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nori

solche Körbe findest du beim nächsten Bäcker oder im Bauhaus , die haben die Transportkörbe auch im Angebot auch mit den Maßen 60 X 40 X 32 cm Boden und Seitenwände durchbrochen

Da passt schon einiges rein 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2014)

Naturagart bietet Seerosenkörbe mit 60x40x15 (ca. 6 €) an, ansonsten eine Bäckerkiste!


----------



## Nori (19. Mai 2014)

Danke, aber schon zu spät - hab jetzt mal 4 große Körbe mit je 32 Litern von Oase bestellt - die werde ich dann wieder bündeln....
Braucht man nun so Teicherde oder nicht - da gehen ja die Meinungen auch stark auseinander - die einen sagen ja  - und dazu lehmhaltigen Spielsand - die anderen sagen nur "alter" Sand und mit feinem Kies gemischt ....???
Wie schaut es mit solchen Pflanzentüchern aus - sinnvoll oder unnötig?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Plätscher (19. Mai 2014)

Moin Nori,

bei gelöcherten Behlältnissen würde ich immer Ballentuch od. ähnliches verwenden, damit die Erde nicht ausgespült werden kann. 
Wegen Substrat, schaue mal hier: http://www.seerosenforum.de/SeerosenKultur/Kultur/Substrat/Substrat.aspx


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2014)

Da soll mal einer sagen technische Sachen wären kompliziert - da gibt's meist eine Lösung, die funktioniert und fertig - aber HIER???!!!
Liest man 5 Pflanzanleitungen von 5 "Seerosen-Gurus" im I-Net, dann hat man aber auch 5 grundverschiedene Anleitungen/Empfehlungen.
Der Eine packt den ganzen Korb voll mit Teicherde - der Andere nimmt "um Gottes Willen" keine Teicherde.
Der Eine nimmt nie Pflanzkörbe der Andere nimmt Bio-Katzenstreu anstelle von Lehm. Der Eine düngt nicht beim Einpflanzen, der Andere packt 3-5 Dünge-Kegel gleich beim Einpflanzen rein.
Wahrscheinlich muss man sich von jedem der Gurus was rauspicken .....


Gruß Nori


----------



## Plätscher (20. Mai 2014)

Na soviel verschiedene Rezepte sind es doch gar nicht. Pflanzkorb, Kiste ist doch egal, Einfaches Katzenstreu besteht aus Bentonit und das ist Oh-wunder: Lehm. Wenn Teicherde oder schwerer Gartenboden verwendet wird dann ist dort bereits genug Dünger drin. Ein Sand-Lehm Gemisch ist recht mager und muß für Seerosen nachgedüngt werden.


----------



## willi1954 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe in der Bucht folgendes gefunden, für diejenigen, die keinen Lehm finden.
Dieses Granulat, ca 1 Tag in Wasser eingeweicht, ergibt einen wunderschönen fetten Lehmklumpen.
Noch zusammen mit Sand gemischt, ergibt es wunderschönes Pflanzsubstrat für Seerosen.
Gedüngt wird mit Hornspänen und Osmocote Düngekegel.
Ein Tuch/Flies kann ich nur empfehlen, um die feinen Sand/Lehmpartikel nicht auszuschwemmen. Wir haben dazu eine Rolle
Unkrautflies im Baumarkt gekauft und passend zugeschnitten.


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2014)

Mein Kater hat dieses Bentonit-Streu - hab etwas angetestet (mit Wasser vermischt) - diese "Plörre" würde ich niemals im Teich verwenden.
Ich werde zur Compo-Teicherde greifen - etwas mit Sand vermischt und die Abdeckung mit kleinen Kieselsteinen.
Das Ganze in Pflanzkörben die mit Pflanzsäcken ausgekleidet sind - dazu noch ein paar Düngekegel ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nori,
der gemeinsame Konsens aller Pflanzanleitungen für Seerosen ist doch:
nährstoffreiche Erde muss sein, Dünger ist auf Dauer nötig, tiefe Erdschichten sind unter Wasser böd, weil nicht belüftet. Eine Abdeckung nährstoffreicher Erde wird auch empfohlen, damit sie an Ort und Stelle verbleiben. Die Ablehnung von Kompost beruht wohl auf der Tatsache, dass dieser eine höhere Sauerstoffzehrung als "normale" Erde aufweist (und das Problem Gasaustausch = Sauerstoff in tieferen Schichten eskaliert).
Über die Trübung irgendwelcher Substrate würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen - das erledigen Filter und Teichbiologie. Stimmt die Nährstoffversorgung einer Seerose, sind die Pflanztiefe, "Sonnenbestrahlung" sowie Wassertemperatur meiner Meinung nach die wirklich entscheidenden Faktoren für ein Seerosenwachstum. Das wäre auch ganz im Einklang zu Werners Pflanzanleitung.


----------



## willi1954 (21. Mai 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> ...Compo-Teicherde[/B] greifen -... ...
> 
> Gruß Nori



diese? 

Als Bentonit im Teich verwende ich dieses


----------



## Nori (21. Mai 2014)

Genau diese Teicherde meinte ich.

Zu dem Bentonit:
Das ist genau der Punkt:
Manche Leute verwenden unparfümiertes Katzenstreu, dass zu 100% aus Bentonit hergestellt wird - preislich liegt man da bei unter 20,- € für 30 KG inkl. Versand.

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man bei einer Seerose keinen Stoff benötigt, der Feuchtigkeit speichern kann - das Teil schwimmt ja im Wasser - für Nährstoffe hat man die Düngekegel - wäre es also nur für die Konsistent des Substrats zuständig?

Gruß Nori


----------

